# FREE PFDs



## JFH68 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello all, 

The Glenwood Springs Professional Firefighters Local 4341 are still giving out free PFDs to anyone who may need them. Over the past years we have used our own money, received Garfield County grant money, and amazing donations of used (but good condition) PFDs from local rafting companies to keep this program going. 

The program was created five years ago and to date we have issued approximately 250 PFD's to the members of the public. This program was created in response to multiple drownings in the Glenwood Springs area over the course of a week and the common denominator was that no PFD was worn by the victims. 

These are new and used Type V PFDs for adults and children who need them either for day trips or to keep. 

Please spread the word to others and if you see anyone without a PFD encourage them to contact us. We can be reached at [email protected]. 

Thanks, Jesse


----------

